# Some new additions



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Just settling in. They arrived in really good shape. Trying to get some better pics but they hide very well.


----------



## mortava (Apr 24, 2010)

New additions are always exciting! What type of pleco is that in the first 3 pics?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't tell me you an LDA-105! Wow! Very nice. And L450 (not that I can tell from the pics, just remember your gb thread). Very nice indeed.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

nice new additions!
giving me the pleco itch...


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

So what L# are they? They sure look great. Any chance of them spawning?


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Really nice orange coloration. Not seen that often in freshwaterfish. The 450 will take some time to grow as well but I couldn't get anything more then tail shots. Hats off to all those who have the patience and skill to get all the money shots!


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> So what L# are they? They sure look great. Any chance of them spawning?


Too small. The are only 3-4".


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

L273 and L450, here is a shot of one of the most orange L273 I have ever seen. From the same batch as Peters above fish


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, I saw those pics of the L273. They have very nice orange tails. If I didn't already have the 1 5" L273 and another 5" L114 in my 125 already, I might have pulled the trigger on one.


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

They are really nice. The pictures don't do them justice. I was afraid that the 273 would not mix with the 450. But no problems at all so far. One of the shots above show a 450 hiding in a hole in the log. The hole is actually a lot deeper and there is a 273 in there as well. I saw both tails side by side sticking out from the hole and when I went to get the camera, of course the 273 had disappeared into the hole leaving the 450 at the entrance. Should of gotten more. How about a GB #2. Anyone?


----------

